# US Petroleum Holdings, Corp



## irishtrash (26 Nov 2007)

has anyone any info on US Petroleum Holdings, Corp someone was on to me telling me they got a "tip" for them she was told they where $3.15 but anything i can find on them tells me they are $0.15 
cheers for any advice on it


----------



## efm (26 Nov 2007)

We don't discuss individual share prices on AAM


----------



## irishtrash (26 Nov 2007)

ah ok sorry about that could you point me in the right direction as to where i might be able to find out the info i'm looking for?


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

irishtrash said:


> has anyone any info on US Petroleum Holdings, Corp someone was on to me telling me they got a "tip" for them she was told they where $3.15 but anything i can find on them tells me they are $0.15
> cheers for any advice on it


Sounds like a potential pump and dump/boilerhouse scam!


----------



## efm (26 Nov 2007)

irishtrash said:


> ah ok sorry about that could you point me in the right direction as to where i might be able to find out the info i'm looking for?


 
Try  as a starting point


----------

